# Precista Prs-18



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

I've bought this new Precista PRS-18 and i looking for a matching sand-blasted metal band with ends fit for this lugs (not straight)

Maybe similar to O&W Cougar band...

Any suggestion?

Thanks to all


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Broadarrow said:


> I've bought this new Precista PRS-18 and i looking for a matching sand-blasted metal band with ends fit for this lugs (not straight)
> 
> Maybe similar to O&W Cougar band...
> 
> ...


Ihad the same blasted case version and on the grey nato ,to be honest thats the best combo mate better than bracelet any day :cheers:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

I also think it looks good with the nato , i would just leave it alone.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Grey Nato gets my vote.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Have to agree...Don't think that would look right on a bracelet. I bet if you manage to find a bracelet

you would wear it for a few days then swap back to the Nato!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have you had a look over the "other side"? theres a thread over there with about 20+ combi's.

a rallye looks cool, as does a beaded lumpy (straight ends tho)


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A really good quality black leather strap with contrasting white stitching would probably work.... Alternatively you could find a decent bracelet and have it sand-blasted.

Rob


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Very well...many thanks to all for kind opinions... :thumbup:

If i cant find sandblasted band...i remain with Nato....

Regards to all!

Erny


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have the original PRS3 purchased with bracelet. I believe it is the same bracelet Zeno is using for their orange diver.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

adrian said:


> I have the original PRS3 purchased with bracelet. I believe it is the same bracelet Zeno is using for their orange diver.


Wow...nice...what kind of lugs have it? The same of PRS18 if i remember....


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont think ive seen one on a bracelet

i think a black nato would look even better


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The bracelet looks like an HR, so you should be able to pick one up off the bay


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

this may help my 14 on a maratac nato to give an idea


----------

